# Dettol as a fly spray?



## Legup32 (5 August 2013)

Having been through umpteen sprays including making up different concoctions I read somewhere about using Dettol as a fly spray. Don't know what amounts though I assume I should dilute it. Does anyone else use this and most of all does it work?


----------



## elijahasgal (5 August 2013)

In florida they use bounce .......


----------



## Fallenrose (5 August 2013)

Be cautious using Dettol near animals - I know it is bad news for cats - the phenols can be toxic to them (and some other animals). Not sure if horses can be harmed by it, but if you have yard cats be careful.


----------



## Legup32 (5 August 2013)

OK thanks, back to the drawing board then


----------



## Legup32 (5 August 2013)

elijahasgal said:



			In florida they use bounce .......
		
Click to expand...

What is "bounce" is it the fabric conditioning sheets that you put in the dryer?


----------



## TrasaM (5 August 2013)

I've now got a mental picture of a horse being put in a tumble dryer lol..


----------



## Dizzydancer (5 August 2013)

At our yard lots are using dettol- a mix of 1cup dettol to 10 cups water. 
It is the only thing that kept the horse flies off during the heat wave! Always do patch test first.


----------



## Merrymoles (5 August 2013)

I routinely wash off with Dettol (very dilute - probably five capfuls to a full bucket of water) after exercise. However, make sure you use the stuff that is labelled as for personal hygiene/antiseptic use and not the stuff that cleans floors. It does seem to keep the flies off and my boy, who is funny about all sorts of smells, certainly doesn't seem to mind it. However, as above, patch test to be sure.


----------



## OpalFruits (5 August 2013)

I use dettol and have never ever had any problems  1 litre of water and a capful of dettol


----------



## Lynsey&Smartie (5 August 2013)

I use Dettol in my fly spray, mixed with Avon Skin So Soft and a few essential oils. Usually use 4 caps for a litre bottle and fill the rest with water.


----------



## Overgrown Pony (5 August 2013)

I started using after reading about it.  I was sick of spending £8 on a bottle of fly spray for it to last a week!

Dilute it 10 water to 1 Dettol in an old fly spray bottle.  Shake it before each use.  You can spray on as much as you like as it's so cheap.  It can only do wee cuts good as it's an antiseptic   Also you can put a slosh of it in your bucket of water when washing down a sweaty horse after riding.

I'm finding it works well as the only place the flies congregate when i'm out riding is his head which is the only place I obviously don't spray


----------



## Legup32 (5 August 2013)

That sounds good, I will have a try. I suppose I could spray on to his ears and cover his eyes as the flies do seem to hover round is head.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (5 August 2013)

Flymask?!


----------



## Legup32 (5 August 2013)

cinnamontoast said:



			Flymask?!
		
Click to expand...

Tried - he hates it


----------

